# Old Punch Pro 15" - help me on an enclosure



## Buickmike (Aug 10, 2012)

Hey all,

I have an old school Punc Pro SPP-415 sub that I'm thinking of putting in my '87 Buick GN. Right now it is in a 3.4 cu ft box ported around 33 hz. I threw it in the trunk and it was surprisingly nice. Here is my issue though. Trying to plan an enclosure that actually looks good and I have 2 options.

One is rear facing and 4.24 cu ft. Looking in WinISD, this will flatten it out a bit from 60-90hz all flat and -3db rolloff at 40hz. This is assuming it is ported at 32hz.

The other is down firing with about 1 3/16" beyond the sub for room and 2.97 cu ft. This sits a little over 1db from 65hz-105 hz and has a -3db rolloff at 45hz. Also assume porting at 32hz as that seems to be the sweet spot.

So even though I like the downfiring idea better since the sub will be hidden (and I can make a real nice amp rack out of the rear of the enclusure, I'm worried it will choke it too much.

Can someone with good skills chime in with thoughts? Spec sheet here if you want to play with numbers yourself:

http://www.rockfordfosgate.com/rftech/library/1993/5_subwoofers/spp-154_158-ts.pdf


----------

